# [SOLVED] Gaming PC - New Build



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all, I am a new member (first thread!) and I'm hoping this seemly friendly and tech savvy community could help me with choosing the components to have installed in my first Gaming PC :smile:

First things first:
__________
Budget: Up to £2500 but I know you guys can get me the best for less :wink:

Brands: I'm not fussy on brands... I'm going for Intel over AMD, that's as fussy as I get on "brands".

Multitasking: I won't be multitasking, this build is for Gaming primarily but I also intend on using it for media storage and video editing.

Gaming: Yes! I want to max out the graphics with a top performance for all new games... not neglecting the oldies of course!

Calculations: Honestly, (?) I'm going to say no.

Overclocking: Yes, up to 30%. I love performance but longevity of my hardware is important too, so advice here is welcomed and appreciated.

Storage: Media and game storage, as well as HD video input and editing so, I'm thinking 2TB, with space for future upgrades/extra storage.

Legacy Support: Nope.

Operating System: Windows 7 64bit ultimate... with Win8 round the corner, any advice on holding on until this arrives?

Case: I want to be able to make future upgrades and pack in extra hardware if need be... I would like help in choosing this please!

Accessories: Headphones... girlfriend :angry:

Recycled Components: No, will be transferring some data from current home PC but will just put this onto new HDD.

Monitor: HD monitor... not too fussed about 3D gaming, 27"+ HD-widescreen.

Stores: I've gone for a pre-build but customised... my layout below is from Cyberpowerpc.co.uk.

Location: England (UK)

*Right!* This is the build I have put together so far:


• *Case:* CoolerMaster HAF-X Full Tower Gaming Case W/ Side-panel Window 1x230mm Red LED Fan, 1x200mm Fans, 2xFront USB 3.0 Port
• * Lights & Illumination:* 12" COLD CATHODE NEON LIGHT [+14] (BLUE Colour)
• *Extra Case Fan Upgrade:* Maximum Case Cooling Fans for your selected case, and match the colour of the fans already in the case [+15]
• *Cyberpower Noise Reduction Technology:* Cyberpower Sound Absorbing Foam -- reducing audible noise transmitted through solid case panels by up to 75% [+19]
Cyberpower Anti-Vibration Fan Mounts -- reducing the noise transmitted from Fans [+9]
Cyberpower Power Supply Gasket -- reducing the noice transmitted from Power Supply [+5]
• *CPU:* Intel® Core™ i7-3930K Six Core 3.20 GHz 12MB Intel Smart Cache LGA2011 ***Overclockable XXX***
• *Overclocking Service:* XXX Overclocking (CPU Extreme overclock: guaranteed min. 20%, max. 30%.)
• *Cooling Fan:* Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator (For Ultra Slient/High Performance -- SHARKOON Eagle SE Ultra Slient Modular Fans, 500-1200rpm (Custom PC Award Winning !!) ***Overclockable XXX***. [+20])
• *Coolant for Cyberpower Advance WaterCooling Kits:* NONE
• * Motherboard:* Asus P9X79 Pro Intel X79 Chipset, 3-Way SLI / Crossfire supported, 4 Channel DDR3 ATX Mainboard w/ 8 RAM slots, UEFI Bios, BT GO, SSD Caching, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, SATA-III RAID, 4 Gen3 PCIe x16 & 2 PCIe x1 ***Overclockable XXX***
• * Internal USB/SATA Expansion Module:* NONE
• * Memory:* 16GB (4x4GB) PC12800 DDR3/1600mhz Quad Channel Memory (Kingston HyperX Blu w/Heat Spreader)
• *Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 4GB 16X PCIe 3.0 Video Card [+83] (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
• * Video Card 2:* None, or On-Board Integrated Graphics
• * Video Card 3:* None, or On-Board Integrated Graphics
• * Power Supply Upgrade:* 1000 Watts Power Supplies [+37] (CoolerMaster 1000watt Silent Pro M2 Modular Gaming Power Supply, SLI/Crossfire ready [+4])
• * Hard Drive:* 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K SATA III Gaming MLC Solid State Disk (120GB x 2 (240GB Capacity) Raid 0 Extreme Performance)
• * Data Hard Drive:* 2TB SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64M Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive (Single Hard Drive)
• * Hard Drive Cooler:* Vigor iSURF II Hard Disk Drive Cooling System [+15] (2 x Systems [+15])
• * External Hard Drive (USB 3.0/2.0/eSATA):* None
• *USB Flash Drive:* None
• *Optical Drive:* Pioneer BDR-207DBK 12X BLU-RAY Burner & 16X DVD±R/±RW Drive (please select the Blue Ray software in the Software section)
• * Optical Drive 2:* NONE
• * Sound:* HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
• * 3D Vision Glasses*: NONE
• * LCD Monitor:* NONE
• *2nd Monitor:* NONE
• *3rd Monitor:* NONE
• *Speakers:* NONE
• * Headset:* None
• *Gaming Gear:* None
• *Network:* ONBOARD 10/100/1000 GIGABIT LAN PORT -- As standard on all PCs
• *Keyboard:* NONE
• *Mouse:* NONE
• *Mouse Pad:* None
• *Extra Thermal Display:* NONE
• *Wireless 802.11N Network Card:* NONE
• *External Wireless Network Adapter:* NONE
• *Wireless 802.11B/G/N Access Point:* None
• *Bluetooth:* None
• *Flash Media Reader/Writer:* None
• *Video Camera:* None
• *Cables:* None
• *Power Surge Protection:* None
• *IEEE 1394 Card:* NONE
• *USB Port:* Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
• *Ultra Care Option:* CoolerMaster Thermal Fusion 400 Extreme Performance CPU - Thermal Compound Optimized for Thermal Dissipation [+9]
Professional Wiring for All WIRING Inside The System Chasis - Minimize Cable Exposure, Maximize Airflow in Your System [+19]
• *Operating System:* Microsoft® Windows® 7 Ultimate [+59] (64-bit Edition)
• *Media Center Remote & TV Tuner:* None
• *Insurance:* NONE
• *Warranty Service:* STANDARD WARRANTY: 3 Year Labour, 1 Year Parts, 1 Month Collect and Return plus Life-Time Technical Support
• *Home Installation Service:* NONE

This all comes to a grand total of £2353.20 (including the dreaded VAT - Value Added Tax (20%).

*Other Info:* As you can see above, silence is important but I do not want to sacrifice performance. The case doesn't have to be too flashy really, it's going to be hidden under my nose most of the time but space for future upgrades is desired.

For the overclocking, I don't want to overkill on the cooling, I've gone for the above based on the formula Price = Quality so you see why I need help. I wouldn't say I am completely naive to all this hardware and the workings of a computer (we'll see...) so you can throw jargon at me and I should understand.

Also... am I better off having this PC built for me, I have time to build it myself BUT I have no experience in building a PC, however, I am not beyond learning... step by step... Honestly, I just want a high spec PC for gaming but if I can save the sterling (like, say, around £100) then I will put the time and effort into building it myself.

Many thanks for any help/advice/direction/knowledge you can provide. It is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

First and foremost, stay away from any/all online building sites. 
There is an array of useless items in the above list i.e. 16GB of RAM-liquid cooling and some others.
Purchase the components yourself using this link as a guide for top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/intel-and-amd-build-list-revised-662987.html
There are many online videos on building and all the assistance you can ever need is available here for free.
Worst case scenario, buy the components yourself and have a local PC shop do the actual assembly.
Our top of the line Intel build is under 1047£ and it even includes a couple of unnecessary items.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Hi Tyree,

Thanks for the advice! Based on what you have told me, I certainly will be staying clear of ALL online build sites.

I just watched the 3 part youtube videos of Newegg's tutorial (very informative) on building a PC. It has clarified a lot for me already.

I'm definitely going to assemble myself and buy the components myself. Thank you for the link to the recommended retailers.

Take care,

Joe


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

If you post a budget I can build one for you. Or you can take a crack at it and post back with the parts for us to check! :smile:


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Thanks for the generous offer MCxx17! I'm going to build it myself though, I think the experience gained from this will help me in the future, when I inevitable upgrade the PC. I will be going away to do further research and will re-post the spec I might go for to check it meets Tech Support approval


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

When you composed a list of components, post them here by Brand Name & Model Number. We'll look it over and offer our advise.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Okay, so I've taken note of the high end Intel build that is a stick thread on this section of the forum and I've tracked all the parts down and the price is very impressive... £1,164.74. I like the case and it appears to be very "new builder" friendly and looks like it will pack everything in tidily. 

For reference, here is the build I am referring to:

$1500.00 Intel Spec 


Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene LGA1155 Z77 @ $199.99
Newegg.com - ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


CPU: Intel i7-3770k (3.5 ghz quad core) @ $239.99
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K


Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX670 superclocked @ $469.99
Newegg.com - EVGA 04G-P4-2673-KR GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws (2 x 8gb) DDR3-1600 @ $38.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


Case: Coolermaster HAF-X full ATX case @ $189.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case


Power Supply: Corsair TX-750 @ $109.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


DVD Rom Drive: Asus 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners

CPU Cooler: Noctua DH-14 @ $89.99
Newegg.com - Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 140mm and 120mm SSO CPU Cooler

Hard Drive: Samsung Spinpoint 1TB @ $69.99
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


SSD OCZ Vertex 4 128GB @ $109.99
Newegg.com - OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

___

SO... will I be able to run all high end games on max settings with this configuration of components? Would YOU switch any of these components if you had some spare cash to use and it is ultimately going to make a noticeable difference to performance and graphics quality?

Also, I'm looking at the Asus VK278Q LCD Monitor 27-inch Widescreen for display.

Will this monitor make the most of my video output? Would you recommend an alternative... I was eyeing up the Dell U2711 Ultrasharp 27 inch Premier colour Widescreen Monitor (link)... 

I really appreciate the help you guys are providing!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

For the $1500 build I would change the following:

Go with either XFX or SeaSonic for the PSU (750W) as they are top tier.

Do you plan on overclocking? If not then you don't need the extra CPU cooler as the stock one will be fine.

The computer should be able to play games like Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2 on high settings.

For the SSD we don't like to recommend them as they are not currently cost effective.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

the only thing i would suggest is switching the SSD to a Samsung, they are currently in the lead of flash NAND memory. I currently have the 830 series 128GB

and perhaps change to an seasonic or XFX PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

I'm in total agreement with Masterchiefxx17's thoughts/advice.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Thanks for all the advice again guys. I was actually thinking of a more energy sufficient psu, perhaps a gold standard. I will take a look after work and will re-post my findings. 

Thanks A1tecice for the SSD recommendation, I'll way up the cost with the extra performance I'll potentially get from a Samsung...as Masterchiefxx17 hints, I could hold out on a more expensive SSD for now until they become more cost effective.

I do intend on overclocking by about 10%, would the stock fan still be sufficient do you think?

What would be your recommendation for the monitor?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

If your going to overclock at all I recommend getting the cooler. Just to be safe.

Again for the PSU stick with XFX or SeaSonic.

As for a monitor how big do you want it? Samsung, LG, and Asus make pretty good monitors.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*



littlelionman said:


> I do intend on overclocking by about 10%, would the stock fan still be sufficient do you think?
> 
> What would be your recommendation for the monitor?


OC'ing is pretty much pointless with new CPU's other than bragging right and it voids warranties.

You can never go wrong with Samsung monitors but you pay a little more.
Acer & Asus are also very and also have good support.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Again, thanks guys!

I checked for Samsung SSD drives and I couldn't find one that was as good or better priced than the OCZ Vertex 4, I did eye up the Samsung SSD 830, which was the same price (well, was actually 20p cheaper) with a slightly slower read speed (only by 10MB) but due to my limited knowledge of SSDs I could be missing something (Flash NAND memory???) so could you advise on which is better bearing in mind they are the exact same price:

Samsung SSD 830

OCZ VTX4-25SAT3

I have taken Tyree's advice and I will not be overclocking...#

I want a 27" monitor and I think I've decided on a very sleek one I suggested earlier.

*Right!* So I've put together a list of the components, including the monitor, that I'm happy with:

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene LGA1155 Z77 @ *£148.97*
ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications link


CPU: Intel i7-3770k (3.5 ghz quad core) @ *£254.19*
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications


Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX670 superclocked @ *£300.97*
EVGA 04G-P4-2673-KR GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications


Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws (2 x 8gb) DDR3-1600 @ *£38.81*
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications


Case: Coolermaster HAF-X full ATX case @ *£124.98*
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk/ATELCO Computer AG) Specifications


Power Supply: Seasonic X-760 @ *£144.41*
Power Supply Unit ATX 12V & EPS12V - 760 Watts - Active PFC F3 - Detachable Modular Cables - 80 Plus Gold SEASONIC
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications


DVD Rom Drive: Pioneer BDR-207DBK 12x Internal BD-RW Burne @ *£59.98*
BD	BD-R, BD-R DL, BD-RE, BD-RE DL
DVD	DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL, DVD+RW, DVD-RW
CD	CD-R, CD-RW
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications


Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB @ *108.17*
SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3.5" internal hard drive - 3 TB
Where I'm buying (Scan.co.uk) Specifications


Solid State Drive: SSD OCZ Vertex 4 128GB @ *£80.20*
OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications

*Possible alternative SSD:*

Solid State Drive: Samsung SSD 830 2.5inch SATA III 6GBps 128GB @ *£80.00*
Samsung SSD 830 2.5inch SATA III 6GBps 128GB Notebook Accessory Kit with Free Norton Ghost 15
Retailer Specifications


*Monitor:* Asus VK278Q LCD Monitor 27-inch Widescreen Webcam - Black @ *£236.74*
Where I'm buying (Amazon.co.uk) Specifications


*O/S:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit) @ *£122.89*
From: Jamdup.com


*TOTAL BUILD COST (including Monitor and O/S:* *£1619.83*


Please let me know what you guys think! :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Why did you pick such an expencive CDROM?

You can find a Asus CD/DVD ROm for like $15.00 ~ £30.00

You most likely won't need 3TB of data. You'll have a hard time to fill up even 1TB.

Windows 7 Utimate isn't worth it. Unless you want to load Windows in a language other then English go with Professional


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17, I'll revise those choices. What would you say was the better SSD between the Samsung and OCZ?


----------



## Seneca-737 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's some testing reviews I took from custom pc magazine...hopefully they display ok


----------



## Seneca-737 (Aug 15, 2012)

I realise the vertex 4 isn't in there but it's a good summary of everything else that's around. From the research I did before I bought my Samsung 830, the Samsung reads faster and the Vertex 4 writes faster. No doubt the difference is marginal! The reason I went for Samsung is because they make great products and are one of the most respected names in technology.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Thanks Seneca! That's very helpful!!!

I will opt for the Samsung 830. I too have a soft spot for a Sammy (phone, TV and home sound system).

I'm also going to look around for the WD Caviar 1TB hdd, it appears to perform better than the Seagate Barracuda and it has a more appropriate storage size!

I've also been reviewing the differences in the Windows 7 grades and it doesn't even seem as though getting professional would be worthwhile so I'm going to opt for home premium package. So long as this delivers good gaming performance I'm not fussed about the other features. It would just be a novelty thing, I wouldn't actually use those other features, or know how too for that matter!

I'll repost my choices when I'm back home from work


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps Internal 3.5 inch Hard Drive

This sounds perfect for my hdd!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

A matched pair of 2x4GB of RAM will be more than plenty.


@Masterchiefxx17- that's a Blu-Ray reader DVDRW optical drive.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Always go for WD regarding hard drives. i have found them to be the most robust and have very low failure rates. They also have a very good warranty (Dont touch the hybrid drives)


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Okay, first of all, many thanks to everyone for their suggestions and guidance. I greatly appreciate it! 

Here is my final list! Please feel free to comment and make me re-think my choices, it's fully welcome!

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene - *£148.97*
CPU: Intel 3rd Generation Core i7-3770K - *£247.90*
Video: EVGA GeF GTX 670 2GB GDDR5 - *£300.97*
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws - Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz - *£38.56*
Case: Cooler Master HAF X USB 3.0 XL ATX Case - *£124.98*
PSU: Seasonic X-760 760 Watt - *£144.41*
Optics: Pioneer BDR-207DBK 12x Internal BD-RW Burner - *£59.98*
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps Internal 3.5 inch Hard Drive - *£58.97*
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 2.5inch SATA III 6GBps 128GB Desktop Accessory Kit with Free Norton Ghost 15 - *£87.59*
Monitor: Dell U2711 Ultrasharp 27 inch Premier colour Widescreen Monitor -* £497.99*

I have downsized the storage as suggested by Masterchiefxx17 and gone for a WD, I have kept the Bluray optics though as this is a excellent drive for good value which I will be using (burning HD "home" videos to Bluray). I will also be watching bluray movies.

I have spent the best of my day researching the best monitor for me and although no particular monitor is considered the best, I found the Dell U2711 to have the best connectivity options, sparkling reviews (not all of course), the best for less (due to its age - still using USB 2.0) and fantastic video qualities... well, see for yourself here.

I am purchasing it all through Amazon and have, very optimistically, emailed them to haggle some sort of account credit/discount... The least I'll get is a chuckle from their response (which I will post :wink


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Looks good to me! Go ahead and buy! :smile:


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Opps... forgot to mention... I've chosen Win7 - Home Premium Ed for the O/S


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Ya thats all you need.

Unless you wish to run Windows XP mode, Windows 7 Home is fine.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Thanks Mastercheifxx17!! I note that you use Win7 Pro - are there any advantages to this over the Home Premium?


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Oh okay, thanks buddy!


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

I'll get some pictures up of my build when all is finished, let everyone see what they've helped create... and what I'm enjoying!! :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*



littlelionman said:


> Thanks Mastercheifxx17!! I note that you use Win7 Pro - are there any advantages to this over the Home Premium?


 
This will answer your question: Compare Windows - Microsoft Windows

Personally the only reason I run Windows 7 Pro is the Windows XP mode. Otherwise Win7 Home is just fine.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

That's decided then! Home it is! Thanks again!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

One quick thing I noticed.

Have you looked around for monitors? Samsung is the top tier for monitors but you may a little bit more (Around the sme as that Dell). The top 3 monitor companies go in this order: Samsung, Asus, Dell.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

The upper end Dell monitors used to be made by Samsung but I'm not certain about the new ones.
Acer are also top quality and on par with Asus.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Haha! Damn you! I have battled all evening (it's now 11.20pm in England) with choosing between the Dell U2711 Ultrasharp and the Samsung LS27A850D and now you've dislodged me!

I really like the Sammy, it is £90 more expensive but I have to admit it is impressive. Both are 27" with 2560x1440 resolution. The Sammy is twice as power sufficient (which is a big thumbs up for me) and has more vibrancy but it lacks a HDMI input that the Dell has. The Dell is more kitted out in that respect.

Could you take a look and see what you think... whatever you choose I'm going for, no pressure haha!


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

From Cnet: 
_"To test refresh rate, we used DisplayMate's motion graphics tests and stared at a number of colored blocks as they moved around the screen at various speeds. The S27A850D displayed noticeably less streaking than the U2711 during the test."_


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Less streaking is a good thing, right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Yes it is but don't base your decision solely on those types of tests. If you have the funds, go with the Samsung.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

As you mentioned before, you were going to OC by 10%.

If you're going to OC... you may as well go all the way and push the hardware to it's limits. If not, don't bother OCing and drop the aftermarket HSF and get the non "K" version of the CPU instead.

If you choose to go with a 10% OC you will see little to no difference imo and waste *alot* more money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

As above ^
OC'ing newer CPU's is pretty pointless anyway and it voids warranties. 
I seriously doubt you will find a 3.5GHz CPU lacking.


----------



## littlelionman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Gaming PC - New Build*

Thanks guys, I won't be OCing. 

Also, I'm going for the Samsung, there is a new Samsung coming out in October that looks incredible but it's going to have a matching price tag so the LS27A850D is the best option. It's vibrant, high resolution, colour performance and the fact it's a Sammy make it the best choice for me.


----------

